# Beautiful Day to Smoke Cheese



## lemans (Apr 30, 2016)

So it's 56 Degrees here in New Jersey . A perfect day 
To increase my cheese supply. Small batch for my son
So I used half a tube of Pitmasters choice from Todd,
 Qmatz and my  Chargriller .. Time to kick back and 
Have a beer!!!!













image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Apr 30, 2016


----------



## lemans (Apr 30, 2016)

image.jpeg



__ lemans
__ Apr 30, 2016


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 30, 2016)

Looking good so far.  I'll be watching.

Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (May 1, 2016)

I'm in too!

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 19, 2016)

Looks good...JJ


----------

